# Scottish-built submarine for sale on Ebay



## daftandbarmy (9 Jan 2009)

Apparently it comes with an awesome deep fat fryer and a lifetime supply of Irn Bru...

Scottish-built submarine for sale on Ebay

HMAS OTAMA listed for sale at AU $4,900,000...

 She was built in Greenock, launched by Princess Anne on this day, 3rd December, 1975 at the famous Scotts' Shipbuilding & Engineering yard and served with the Royal Australian Navy until 2000.She was the last of the Oberon-class submarines to be built, and the last to be in service. Her arrival at Western Port Bay in 2002 saw celebrations as she was handed over to the Western Port Oberon Association.The vision was to create a world-class exhibit centred on the boat in Hastings, but unfortunately the Association says they have encountered 'obstacles' along the way and have now offered the vessel up for sale on Ebay at a Classified Ad price of $4,900,000. 

The association president Max Bryant said, "we need to advertise it throughout the world and find either a partner or another group that wants to take the project over. I don't think there's been too many submarine sadvertised on eBay before."In an interview with the Herald Sun he said it was 'pure desperation' to put the boat on Ebay.  He said he did not wanted a buyer to  to preserve the vessel and her heritage.

HMAS OTAMA is 297 feet long and has a tonnage of 2186 tons. After six years lay up she is in a pretty poor state bunonetheless, she is a complete submarine with all of her original features intact. A piece of Australian naval, and Scottish shipbuilding, history.

You can find her Ebay listing at the following URL:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170280823913


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jan 2009)

Och Aye, Kirkhill's and my ancestors were realy good at things that sunk easily, but couldna surface.


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Jan 2009)

Ower loaded wi deep fried Mars Bars, nae doot. ;D


----------



## MP 811 (10 Jan 2009)

Apparently, not for sale anymore.  Shame, I was looking for something to pass the time this summer.


----------



## kkwd (10 Jan 2009)

It has been relisted. Bid away.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170288623851


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jan 2009)

It seems to be seaworthy. O Boats are also usually rigged for SF operations. Why don't we offer to swap them the HMCS Victoria for it?  ;D


----------



## aussiechangover (12 Jan 2009)

Otama was one of the may O boats i spent time on. last i heard they wanted it for a maritime museum display in westernport in Victoria, Australia but they fell short on funding so there looking for a private sponsor to get it up and running. they have a few more of these museum pieces around. theres one in Holbrooke NSW (home of the Australian submarine squadron) and at the Sydney and Perth maritime museum. HMAS Orion is still sitting alongside HMAS Stirling rusting away, kind of sad really i spent close to 3 years on that boat and it sad they let it get the way it is now.


----------

